# Welche Unterschiede zwischen Win7 Pro & Ultimate?



## Nimsiki (14. Oktober 2009)

Hallo!
Laut Wiki soll die Ultimate den BitLocker und die Möglichkeit haben jederzeit die Systemsprache umzustellen...
Ist das aber auch wirklich schon alles im Vergleich zur Professional?
Vielleicht hat jemand einen tollen Link, wo die einzelnen Versionen ordentlich beschrieben sind!?


Gruß & vielen Dank
Andreas


----------



## TwilightAngel (14. Oktober 2009)

Siehe angehängtes Bild. Ultimate ist für 99% der User unnütz. Wenn du nicht grad was von den anderen Features brauchst, nimm Pro.


----------



## ghostadmin (14. Oktober 2009)

Der größte Unterschied zwischen Ultimate und Pro ist der Preis. 
Den ganzen Rest braucht man nicht und wenn doch, dann gibts dafür auch andere Tools die auch Freeware sind.


----------



## derLordselbst (14. Oktober 2009)

Bei Windows 7 reicht für die meisten Anwender, die NICHT in einem Firmennetzwerk eingebunden sind, die Home Premium Variante:

*Location Aware Printung*, das automatische Wechseln des Standarddruckers in verschiedenen Netzwerken ist für professionelle Anwender mit zwei Arbeitsplätzen für das Notebook toll, aber ansonsten überflüssig.

Für *Domänenunterstützung* benötigst Du zunächst einmal einen richtigen Server und eine eingerichtete Domäne, was nur die wenigsten Privatanwender haben dürfen. Für Firmen natürlcih das Killer-Argument gegen Home-Premium.

Der *Windows XP Mode * schwächelt gerade bei Grafik und Eingabegeräten. Da kann man als Privatanwender besser ein XP parallel installieren, um alte Spiele zu nutzen.

*Bitlocker* kann man problemlos und kostenlos durch Truecrypt ersetzen und hat dann sogar die Möglichkeit versteckte Container anzulegen und mit anderen Betriebssystemen auf die Dateien zuzugreifen.

*Applocker*, die Möglichkeit jeder Anwendung genaue Rechte für Standardbenutzer zuzuweisen, ist nur für Administratoren interessant.

*DirektAccess*, eine sichere Verbindung ins Firmennetzwerk ohne VPN ist auch nichts für Privatanwender.

*Branch Cache* ist ein Netzwerk-Cache für Zweigstellen. Hast Du überhaupt eine Firmenzentrale und Zweigstelllen?

Wenn Du zudem auch noch mit einer Sprache für die Benutzeroberfläche auskommst, kannst Du eigentlich auch das Geld für die Professional-Version sparen und direkt auf Home Premium wechseln.


----------

